# Auto World Indianapolis 500 Race Set Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just posted the review along with some performance information covering the new Super-III changes.

AW Indy 500 Set Review

-Paul


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice writeup and pictures. I always look forward to your reviews.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

My wonderful wife bought me a new camera and Carl Zeiss lenses for our anniversary, so I'm hoping to improve the quality of the photo work. This was the first article using the new hardware.

-Paul


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I see that the review discusses a couple of the design flaws of the initial Super III release but does not address the axle length issue. Specifically, two Super IIIs could not fit side by side on the track. I'd like to see an overhead shot of two cars side by side. I can cut axles but I'd rather not have to.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Paul,

I really enjoyed reading your review of the Auto World Indy 500 race set. I was wondering if the cars with the extended wheelbase are able to pass in the turns without a lot of contact?

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

TK Solver: Yes the axle is reduced in width. the car will pass through a 1-5/16" tech block.

BRS Hobbies: The added wheelbase sticks the nose out about the same as AN AFX Mega-G Champ car, so the cars can touch on a 6" radius turn. I had no issues with 9 inch curves or wider.

-Paul


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I suggested this for the Stockcar Legends race set, and it would work as well here:

Make this a 4-lane set, Autoworld!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I knew there would be a Target set!


----------

